# What do you use to clean a Bulldog's wrinkles?



## katyblue (Jun 8, 2009)

The breeder told me to get malabsorb wipes, which I cannot find anywhere. Maybe I have it spelled wrong, so please point me in the right direction there.

I have also heard to use human baby wipes, a wet washcloth and eye cleaning wipes. 

So, what do you find most effective for keeping an Englsih Bulldog's rope/wrinkles clean?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

You mean Malaseb Wipes?


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I've used "Malaseb Pledgets" on Chloe before. My vet sold them to me for $27 and I found them online after for around $8!

Chloe HATES them! She is a very laid back dog and will let me do just about anything to her, but when she sees them she runs! They DO work well for wrinkles as they will not keep moisture in there and they helped clear out a nose roll infection she had.

Usually I use unscented gentle baby wipes to clean her wrinkles and they work fine. But if there is any sign of infection or funky smell, use the Malaseb Pledgets. Other pug owners I know also swear by the sensitive skin Stridex pads.

Good luck!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

For my pug I use unscented baby wipes followed by a dry napkin (if I feel like her face is a little too damp )


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I just use a damp washcloth when he gets bathed and then dry them out with another dry cloth afterwards.


----------



## katyblue (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the help! We had picked up the Huggies unscented baby wipes but I was a little concerned that maybe I went the cheap way and it could harm her in the long run.

She already has some brown tear staining on the white side of her face in the grooves of her wrinkles. Is this normal if you are taking proper care of them? I've seen countless pictures showing the brown marks in dog care books, but they never said if that was normal or not.

The Bichon is on Angel Eyes to reduce tear stains and it works wonders. Would that work on the Bulldog as well?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

katyblue said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the help! We had picked up the Huggies unscented baby wipes but I was a little concerned that maybe I went the cheap way and it could harm her in the long run.
> 
> She already has some brown tear staining on the white side of her face in the grooves of her wrinkles. Is this normal if you are taking proper care of them? I've seen countless pictures showing the brown marks in dog care books, but they never said if that was normal or not.
> 
> The Bichon is on Angel Eyes to reduce tear stains and it works wonders. Would that work on the Bulldog as well?


Yes it will.


----------



## VP Dogs (Sep 15, 2009)

hi there
i use dog face wipes on my pug which i get from the pet shop - they can be used on eyes, ears and wrinkles - they are easy and work great.


----------

